# Slide Topper On Rear Queen Slide



## knipp4la (Mar 12, 2007)

Has anyone added a slide topper to the rear queen slide? Can it be done? Will it work?


----------



## Scott and Jamie (Aug 27, 2006)

As far as I know there are not any factory ones. There was a member or two that have made ones for there outbacks and sure someone can get you to the pics of them.

Sorry I can't help much


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Hi knipp4la
















to Outbackers! 

snsgraham posted a thread on how he made his...

Try this link: Rear Slide Topper

Doesn't Camping World sell slide toppers? I thought I saw them in their most recent catalog...Are they prefab or made to order with measurements? They gave a size range, but I didn't really read into it.


----------



## Scott and Jamie (Aug 27, 2006)

If I remember the roll out length stopped at about 3 1/2 feet. I'm sure you could special order one but the cost might not be worth it


----------



## STBNCBN (Feb 7, 2007)

Welcome to the club!


----------



## mountainlady56 (Feb 13, 2006)

If I recall correctly, I asked about a slide topper for my rear queen slide, and was told it was available. See your local dealership/Camping World/whatever, and see what they say. They come in all different sizes. It will certainly help in the sunny days ahead!!








Darlene


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Scott and Jamie said:


> If I remember the roll out length stopped at about 3 1/2 feet. I'm sure you could special order one but the cost might not be worth it


I just went to CW's website and you're correct, I just read the description and it says that it will not work on rooms where the full extension is greater than 44"









There must be a place that makes custom slide toppers...


----------



## Lady Di (Oct 28, 2005)

First, Welcome to Outbackers, cnongratulations on your new Outback.

Second, Moosegut made some really nice ones for his camper. Don't have time right now to look up the thread.


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

http://www.outbackers.com/forums/index.php...si&img=5620

Moosegut homemade cover


----------

